# Digicam Query



## Decius (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi all, Please suggest me a digicam in a budget of 15K.  I m lookin for minimum of 5x opitcal zoom.

Thnx


----------



## Decius (Mar 30, 2006)

No replies


----------



## tuxfan (Mar 30, 2006)

Check Nikon Coolpix 5900.


----------

